# Rose Slurry (first batch)



## dsm1212 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm starting a LE Grenache Rose tonight and should have the slurry available in a week. Two questions:

1. Generally by the time I rack off the wine there is not a lot of bubbling left at the top of the airlock. Does that mean the slurry won't be active? I don't want to abort the wine fermentation early .

2. I've only got one fermenter but I have a couple of better bottle carboys I don't use much (switched to glass). I guess I can mix the ingredients sans slurry in there for a few days and then pour it into the fermenter when I rack the wine off? Do I need to add anything to the slurry to get it going again? I'm using kit yeast so if I need more I don't know if I can find the same.

3. Once it clears is there any advantage to filtering or does this not polish like a wine?

thanks
steve


----------



## Arne (Sep 24, 2014)

Steve,
You can start the s.p. directly in the fermenter after you rack your origional wine off. Just put the water in, one bottle of juice, add the sugar, some nutrient and energizer. Don't have my notes handy or the recipe, but put what it calls for directly in the fermenter. You don't have to make it up early, but you certainly can. After it ferments down to 1.060 or so, add the rest of the nutrient and energizer. The yeast is still alive in the slurry and this should take off pretty fast. Keep the temp. up around 75 or so and it should move right along. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------

